# 2012 R3 (new) or 2009 S3 (used)



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Trying to pick between the two. The R3 would be with rival build and the S3 is with campy record. Any input would help.
Thanks


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

I was deciding between 2012 r3 ultegra new or 2010 felt f1 dura second hand I got the second hand bike and I have regretted it ever since..


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Social racer said:


> I was deciding between 2012 r3 ultegra new or 2010 felt f1 dura second hand I got the second hand bike and I have regretted it ever since..


Counterpoint: I bought a 2009 S3 with Campy SR11 and Zipp 404 Firecrests for under $4k in perfect shape. I could have purchased an amazing new bike for that much. I don't regret it at all.

To the OP: To truly advise you on the value of each bike, we would need a lot more details. Are you talking Record 10 or 11? Super Record or just Record? What wheels are on the S3? Condition? Finishing kit? Etc...

My general advice would be...decide on which _frame_ you want and buy it...unless your budget is stretched to the max. If that is the case, buy the new R3 and take the warranty. Both are great frames, but if you live in the mountains the R3 will excel. Flats and rollers the S3 will be in its element. 

In the end, get what _you_ want and what works for _your_ budget and _your _riding conditions.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

The S3 - ultra record 10, Rol slr wheels, great condition, specialized saddle, bontrager bars, 3t axr team stem.
I would like to use the bike for some tris, long training for my mountain bike racing, some hill climbing.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

From the sounds of the type of riding you want to do, the S3 would better fit that category. The S3 has a very aero frame, similar to the P3 and it works great for hills and TT/tri style riding.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

markaz said:


> The S3 - ultra record 10, Rol slr wheels, great condition, specialized saddle, bontrager bars, 3t axr team stem.
> I would like to use the bike for some tris, long training for my mountain bike racing, some hill climbing.


Assuming they are the same price, I would probably prefer a warranty over the spec that you listed. However, it does sound like it is exactly the type of bike that you want. It is great for all the things that you listed, falling behind the R3 only marginally when it comes to climbing. 

Have you considered the S2 Rival build? You could save money over the R3 and use the cash to upgrade the wheels significantly. The only real downside is a stiffer ride than the other two options. If the stiff ride doesn't bother you, you might also look at the Scott Foil or Felt AR4. 

If you aren't worried about a warranty at all then I recommend the S3.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I would say a new S2 or S5 seem like the most logical choices (and I have test rode both in the past and they are great bikes, especially the S5) since you are interested in triathalons and activities where the aerodynmaics will be of real benefit. While the R3 is certainly an all-arounder, I wouldn' say those things play to its strengths. The S3 was right on point, but I'm not a big fan of throwing away your warranty for only a few bucks savings. I


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

R&A Cycles still has a couple of S3s (new) left in stock if you love that bike and Bonzai Sports had 1 size 54 left last I heard, but I recommend going new (you will be glad you did if you ever have a defect or a crash).


----------

